# 18+ / NSFW sub-forum?



## Bman (16 Dec 2009)

Just an idea: Reading though recent threads where people are arguing about the content of some posts, would it be a good idea to create a sub-forum that any post that is NSFW or 18+ can be placed?

I assume its also possible to hide this forum for anyone who wants it hidden, unregistered users or those with an age of <18.

Obviously this forum would still need moderation, but at least the mods would expect the type of posts that would reside in this forum. The sub-forum could even have a dedicated mod (or two) if the normal mods wouldn't like to moderate it themselves.

That way we can still post "nuts like" threads and still keep the rest of the forum, family friendly.


----------



## jeltz (16 Dec 2009)

I've seen similar sections on other forums but eventually they tend to self destruct when 2 or more members compete to see who can stretch push the boundaries the furthest.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Dec 2009)

i don't see the point. i just use the 'off' option on p&l cafe. i only see the bike related stuff now. also the block option works a treat as well.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Dec 2009)

I'm with Mr P on this - there's enough smut on the interwebs already, without CC being full of it.


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Dec 2009)

i often roll into CC when i'm at work. If there was the slightest possibility of it having anything that would put my job at risk, i wouldn't come here.

I'm pretty sure this would apply to a lot of people


----------



## montage (16 Dec 2009)

just get a sig line like mine


----------



## Crackle (16 Dec 2009)

Agree with Mr. P, not a good idea methinks.


----------



## Bman (16 Dec 2009)

It was just a thought......

I thought it could help prevent everything you're all suggesting. Segregating it and putting it where people expect, away from the other sub-forums.


----------



## Landslide (16 Dec 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm with Mr P on this - there's enough smut on the interwebs already, without CC being full of it.


----------



## Bman (16 Dec 2009)

> I don't think it would work. Tell people not to post smutty stuff and they do. Give them a safe area to post smutty stuff and it's a green light to go as bare as you dare.
> 
> So for that reason, and that reason alone, I'm afraid I'm out.




I could see that happening too. 

But if you put strict limits on it, and drew the line clearly, It would remove all "smutty" threads from other sub-forums and put them in a place where people can look if they want, and not stumble across them when they don't (at work for instance).


----------



## yenrod (16 Dec 2009)

Bongman said:


> Just an idea: Reading though recent threads where people are arguing about the content of some posts, would it be a good idea to create a sub-forum that any post that is NSFW or 18+ can be placed?
> 
> I assume its also possible to hide this forum for anyone who wants it hidden, unregistered users or those with an age of <18.
> 
> ...



Nah - it'd get TOO close to the knuckle: Sean would be on for a heartattrack *continuously*..so, I don't reckon...really !


----------



## Rhythm Thief (16 Dec 2009)

yenrod said:


> Nah - it'd get TOO close to the knuckle: Sean would be on for a heartattrack *continuously*..so, I don't reckon...really !




Who's "Sean"?


----------



## Landslide (16 Dec 2009)




----------



## yenrod (16 Dec 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Who's "Sean"?



*THE MAN* who owns THE place.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (16 Dec 2009)

That would be "Shaun". "Admin", to you.


----------



## gavintc (16 Dec 2009)

montage said:


> just get a sig line like mine



And you can cut the sig line as well - so I do not know what your sig line is


----------



## Arch (17 Dec 2009)

Rhythm Thief said:


> That would be "Shaun". "Admin", to you.



"Mr Admin, sir!" I think you mean....


----------



## wafflycat (19 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> "Mr Admin, sir!" I think you mean....



"He Who Must Be Obeyed, Deity of Interwebby" I think you mean


----------

